# iPhone 4 App Store won't use correct Apple ID



## Yamipirogoeth

So after I finished getting my phone updated per my last thread, it seems my phone has a new rather annoying issue. I updated my Apple ID to use an email address which is what is showing on the phone for iTunes and such EXCEPT for the App Store. It is still using my old Apple ID and as such won't let me update or download anything at all.

Apple's website hasn't been too forthcoming on fixing this other than logging out and back in which hasn't worked at all. So I'm trying to find out what I could possibly do to fix this.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Have you tried signing out and then signing in with the Settings Menu/App?


----------



## Yamipirogoeth

I just tried to logging out going to Settings -> Store -> Sign Out and then hit the home key and then went back in to sign back in but the app store still shows the incorrect login name


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Ok log onto your old account and plug it into iTunes. Then de-authorize it in iTunes.

Then Sign in your new Apple ID with iTunes and your iPod.


----------



## Yamipirogoeth

I would like to, but when I tried to log in with my old account, my iphone told me I had to go online and change my Apple ID to an email...so I guess technically I don't have a "old" account as it's still my same account, just with my email now instead of what I had before


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Have you updated to the lastest software? iOS5?

If so then I would contact Apple about your problem.


----------



## Yamipirogoeth

Yes, I'm currently running 5.0.1 and joy...would that be like going into an Apple store? Cause I've tried looking at their support website and the only thing I could find was the discussion forum for other help that might actually be helpful for me.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

I am sorry I couldn't fix your problem. Apple limites almost everything you do on their products so it is hard to fix/debug them. The best option here would be to Call them or e-mail (Provided below)

I don't want you to spend the time/gas to go all the way out to an Apple store. You can do a few things here: Wait for another Tech Supporter to respond, Call/E-mail Apple, or you could try a restore.



> *Phone: U.S. iPhone Tech Support:* 1-800-MY-IPHONE (1-800-649-7499)
> *Apple Express Lane: *https://expresslane.apple.com/GetproductgroupList.do
> *Apple Contact Page:* Apple - Support - iPhone - Contact Us


Again sorry I could not fix your problem, but unless you know how to work OpenSSH (Cydia App) then the only way to sign in to you Apple account is though Settings/App Store/Online.

You might want to check that you can still sign in on Online/iTunes.


----------



## Yamipirogoeth

Thanks, and online it only allows me to use my email, it just tells me I entered an incorrect Apple ID if I put in the old ID.

Well, I do have Cydia installed, is there any tutorials on using OpenSSH?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Did you try using the new Apple ID? Also did you try to call them?


----------



## Yamipirogoeth

Yeah, I did try the new one...for some of the apps I already have downloaded it's still not working, but apps I download now are fine. And, I did send them an email yesterday, I figure if I haven't gotten a reply by Monday, then I will give them a call. Thank you for that link btw, I was having trouble finding that info.


----------



## Yamipirogoeth

So after some back and forth with Apple support, somehow my iPhone logged in to another account, but unfortunately there is no way to merge the accounts except to re-download everything to one account.


----------

